# Was benötige ich alles für den Plastikmodellbau(Revell)



## PcGamer512 (28. Dezember 2013)

*Was benötige ich alles für den Plastikmodellbau(Revell)*

moinsen,
was benötige ich alles für den plastikmodellbau von Revell?
- Kleber(Plastikkleber oder lieber Sekundenkleber)?
-Schere, Zange da sie sehr klein sind
hab ich nor etwas vergessen außer die Farben?
will nämlich wieder mit dem modellbau anfangen und zwar mit dem schiff

Revell - Build your Dream: Produkte


----------



## derBoo (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was benötige ich alles für den Plastikmodellbau(Revell)*

Der Kleber direkt von Revell hat mir damals immer sehr zugesagt. Ich hatte immer: Den Bausatz, Schere (Nagelschere), kleine feine Nagelfeile, n Stück feines Schleifpapier, ne Pinzette... also eigentlich Dinge die man in jedem Haushalt hat. 

Interessant wirds beim Bemalen... ich hatte das Glück das mein Dad Modellbauer ist und ich alles zum Airbrushen im Keller hatte. Damit ließen sich z.B. die Flugzeuge super lackieren und mit kleinen Details versehen (Schmauchspuren in Kanonennähe u.ä.) Aber auch mit normalen, feinen Pinseln lassen sich kleine Kunstwerke zaubern... 

Wenn ich so drüber nachdenke, ich könnte ja auch nochmal n Modell zusammenbauen... das letzte mal ist gute 15 Jahre her  Hat mir immer viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Deeron (28. Dezember 2013)

1. Das Modell
2. Cuttermesser, kleiner Seitenschneider, Zange, evtl. Eine feine Feile
3. Pinsel in verschiedenen Stärken (Detailpinsel, kleiner Flächenpinsel, großer Flächenpinsel, ganz großer Flächenpinsel, Borstenpinsel zum Trockenbürsten, ein richtig harter Pinsel zum "spritzen")
4. Farben (Sprühgrundierung, Grundschicht, Akzentfarben)
5. Kleber (Modellbaukleber und Kontaktkleber)


----------



## PcGamer512 (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was benötige ich alles für den Plastikmodellbau(Revell)*

@derboo sieh ma an da kommen sofort mehr auf die idee soetwas zu bauen 
             find ich super
@deeron danke für deine liste ebenso danke derBoo teile habe ich zuhause andere wiederum nicht.
             isn dat easy zu bemalen oder mit so sprühteilen zu arbeiten kann es mir garnicht vorstellen das ich es überhaupt könnte 

naja werde es dann heute abend bestellen gut das weihnachten vor paar tagen war 

edit: wenn man den bauplan sieht bekommt man sofort sorge  jedenfalls ich
http://www.revell.de/manual/05040.PDF
naja nicht umsonst steht da dauer ca 3 monate bei mir wirds eh länger dauern habs so lang net mehr gemacht


----------



## Deeron (28. Dezember 2013)

Mit sprühgrundierung meinte ich eine einfarbige sprühfarbe aus der dose (schwarz oder weiß) damit die farbe besser hält wie auf der plastik selber


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was benötige ich alles für den Plastikmodellbau(Revell)*



> 1. Das Modell
> 2. Cuttermesser, kleiner Seitenschneider, Zange, evtl. Eine feine Feile
> 3. Pinsel in verschiedenen Stärken (Detailpinsel, kleiner Flächenpinsel, großer Flächenpinsel, ganz großer Flächenpinsel, Borstenpinsel zum Trockenbürsten, ein richtig harter Pinsel zum "spritzen")
> 4. Farben (Sprühgrundierung, Grundschicht, Akzentfarben)
> 5. Kleber (Modellbaukleber und Kontaktkleber)​


 
Bis auf die Grundierung gehe ich konform, je nach Lack Art wäre Plastikprimer sinnvoller. Generell würde ich noch feines Schleifpapier sowie Spachtelmasse  als must have sehen.
 Noch ein kleiner Tipp auch wenn er bei dem Schiffsmodell nicht nötig  ist, Klarglasteile eher mit Klarlack einkleben das verhindert blinde Stellen.
Beim Kleber hatte ich oft UHU Plast und einen ähnlichen Kleber mit guten Erfahrungen genutzt


----------



## PcGamer512 (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was benötige ich alles für den Plastikmodellbau(Revell)*

würde dieses zubehör gehen?
http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=455353727&pf_rd_i=301128
was man extra kaufen kann unter der bismarck?

Edit: welche farben benötige ich also weiß jemand wie die heißen für die bismarck ich hab von farben 0 ahnung


----------



## Deeron (28. Dezember 2013)

PcGamer512 schrieb:


> würde dieses zubehör gehen? http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B000NVLE7O/ref=s9_simh_gw_p21_d0_i1?pf_rd_m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_s=center-2&pf_rd_r=1M16F3G3A3F9FK4WB9SD&pf_rd_t=101&pf_rd_p=455353727&pf_rd_i=301128 was man extra kaufen kann unter der bismarck?  Edit: welche farben benötige ich also weiß jemand wie die heißen für die bismarck ich hab von farben 0 ahnung



Bei Revell sind die Farben numeriert. In der Modellanleitung steht dann welche farben benötigt werden.


----------



## PcGamer512 (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was benötige ich alles für den Plastikmodellbau(Revell)*

okay dank dir


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was benötige ich alles für den Plastikmodellbau(Revell)*

Könnte man nehmen, bei den Pinseln würde ich aber mehr investieren. Die Farben die man braucht werden ja mit Namen genannt bzw. lassen sich Anhand der Nummer heraus finden. Einen Teil bekommt man sogar als Spraydose


----------



## Gluksi (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was benötige ich alles für den Plastikmodellbau(Revell)*

hab meine vor nem Monat mahl angefangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 hab da noch ein bissel was bei Eduard dazu bestellt.. Laser cut teile..


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 ich baue so im Jahr 10 -15 Modelle. Bin im Augenblick an 3 verschiedenen dran. Wenn Hilfe oder Ratschläge brauchst pn an mich.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mein bastle eck ..mehr geht nicht sonst bekomm ich von der frau aufs Dach


----------



## Deeron (28. Dezember 2013)

Ich baue und bemale Warhammer 40k Modelle






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PcGamer512 (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was benötige ich alles für den Plastikmodellbau(Revell)*

cool danke euch gluksi werd auch dich zurückkommen falls es nötig ist.
wie lange dauert es ca als anfänger dat schiff zu bauen bisses ganz fertig ist?
bemalung kann ich leider nicht soo gut

edit: vielleicht könnte man zu so modellbau nen sammelthread erstellen wäre doch ne coole sache oder?


----------



## Deeron (28. Dezember 2013)

PcGamer512 schrieb:


> cool danke euch gluksi werd auch dich zurückkommen falls es nötig ist. wie lange dauert es ca als anfänger dat schiff zu bauen bisses ganz fertig ist? bemalung kann ich leider nicht soo gut  edit: vielleicht könnte man zu so modellbau nen sammelthread erstellen wäre doch ne coole sache oder?



Ich habe für meinen uss enterprise flugzeugträger 2 Wochen gebraucht.

Von games Workshop gibt es auf Youtube gute mal-tutorials.


----------



## Gluksi (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was benötige ich alles für den Plastikmodellbau(Revell)*

wenn du dran bleibst denk ich mahl en Monat ohne bemalen. ich kalkuliere für meine ca 1 jahr.


----------



## Whoosaa (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was benötige ich alles für den Plastikmodellbau(Revell)*

Neben all den Utensilien nicht vergessen:

- Geduld. Es kann gerade bei größeren Modellen Wochen und Monate dauern, bis man überhaupt Fortschritt sieht, schließlich muss alles vor dem Weiterverarbeiten gut durchtrocknen, speziell bei Farbübergängen und mehrfachen Lackschichten (sollte man sich angewöhnen) zieht sich das teilweise ewig.
- eine ruhige Hand. Entwickelt sich zwar mit der Zeit alleine, aber sollte auch zu Beginn schon vorhanden sein - wer wild rumzittert, versaut sich die Feinheiten, kommt mit Kleber auf den Lack, rutscht beim Malen/Zusammenkleben ab etc.
- Platz. Um alle Teile, Farben, Aufkleber, Pinsel, sonstige Utensilien auszubreiten, bemalte Teile zum Trocknen auszulegen/aufzuhängen, Zwischenschritte zwischenzulagern etc., braucht es auch einiges an Platz.

Ansonsten das bekannte: verschiedenste Pinsel, Airbrush o.Ä. (wenn verfügbar), Pinzette, Feile, Wasser (für Aufkleber), event. Seifenwasser zur Vorbereitung von Teilen fürs Malen, Farblösmittel zum Pinselwaschen, Kleber, Festhalteklammern, Tesa, u.W.

Auch das hinterher nicht vergessen: einen netten Glasschrank, in dem du die Modelle ausstellen kannst, ohne dass sie groß verstauben, und - das musste ich schmerzhaft lernen - ein absolutes Anfassen-Verbot für absolut JEDEN außer dir, ansonsten brechen kleine Teile ab, oder ganze Modelle gehen kaputt. (Pro-Tip: Wenn ihr umzieht, kümmere dich selber darum, dass alle Modelle heil von A nach B kommen - ansonsten heulst du nachher. )


----------



## PcGamer512 (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was benötige ich alles für den Plastikmodellbau(Revell)*

So sache sind bestellt und kommen Dienstag an.
2 Fragen hätte ich noch un zwar:
1.Kann man theoretisch auch die Teile zu schluss mit revell farbe anmalen wenn es zusammengebaut ist?
2.Wie malt man es am besten sonst auf wennes geht kurz sagen das zuerst-->dann das und dann das damit ich es verstehe 
und airbrush haben wir nicht ich hatte vor es einfach mit pinsel anzumalen und jap ne vitrine bau ich auch

Edit: wie bekomme ich das mit der tarnung oder dem schönen holzlack hin wie der?
http://www.modellboard.net/index.php?PHPSESSID=catgi4mkom788rf8lqbr2a4r85&topic=25259.30

oder so am ende?
http://666kb.com/i/b1bkxpn1pm1baze1c.jpg
bei dem sieht das erst lila aus dann grau und dann so wie geht das ?

und 1 letzte frage was ist das (isn teilauschnitt ausm satz von dem):
An der Vorderfront der Haupt und Mittelarttilerietürme waren etwas seltsamme Angüsse die ich abgeschliffen und durch PE-Teile ersetzt habe. Die Panzertüren der Entfernungsmesser an den Türme habe ich dabei gleich mit ersetzt.

was sind PE Teile?


----------



## TheBadFrag (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was benötige ich alles für den Plastikmodellbau(Revell)*

Revellmodelle brauch man nicht zu grundieren. Das wird zu dick und die ganzen Details gehen verloren.

Erst anmalen dann zusammenkleben ist einfacher. Den Lack von den Klebestellen wieder runtermachen, sonst passen hinterher die Spaltmaße nicht mehr.


----------



## PcGamer512 (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was benötige ich alles für den Plastikmodellbau(Revell)*

also das heißt die teile zusammenbauen wie gun oder turm dann bemalen und dann trocknen und dann auf deck aufkleben?


----------



## Whoosaa (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was benötige ich alles für den Plastikmodellbau(Revell)*

Mach dir mal nicht so viele Gedanken.. fange jetzt erst mal mit deinem ersten Modell an, mache das fertig, und dann werden sich 90% deiner Fragen geklärt haben. 

Nein, am Ende malen geht natürlich nicht - erstens kommst du nicht an alle Stellen, und zweitens wird es dann mit Übergängen etc. unschaffbar schwer.
Am besten zuerst die Teile trocken zusammensetzen, schauen, wo geklebt wird, und dann entsprechend anmalen - hinterher die Farbe zum Zusammenkleben abkratzen ist enorm umständlich, und schädlich fürs Plastik.

P.S: Ich sehe gerade, das Modell hat über 600 Teile - ernsthafte Empfehlung: Hol dir erst mal ein kleineres, vielleicht 20-40 Teile, und mache das. Erstens wirst du schneller fertig sein (Erfolgserlebnis), und zweitens wirst du dich hinterher nicht  grün und blau ärgern, dass du so viele Anfängerfehler in ein so großes Modell gebaut hast - die wirst du garantiert machen, keine Sorge.

P.P.S: Ein bisschen besseres Deutsch wäre auch nicht schlecht, um deine Texte besser zu verstehen. Wie alt bist du, 14? Umso wichtiger die Empfehlung: Hol dir erst mal ein kleines Modell.


----------



## PcGamer512 (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was benötige ich alles für den Plastikmodellbau(Revell)*

das Problem is meine Tastatur hatte sich eben verstellt, darum waren einige Buchstaben anders sorry


----------



## Whoosaa (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was benötige ich alles für den Plastikmodellbau(Revell)*

Ok. 

Als Empfehlung: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.amazon.de/Revell-Modellbausatz-04070-Stealth-Maßstab/dp/B0002HYZ6G. 32 Teile, relativ einfach zu basteln, kostet 14€. Cooles Flugzeug, schaut fertig sehr nett aus. Das würde ich dir für den Einstieg empfehlen. Du solltest wirklich eher klein anfangen, und dich dann steigern - gleich bei so einem schweren Modell einsteigen ist extrem demotiverend, und wird mit ziemlicher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht gut enden.


----------



## PcGamer512 (28. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was benötige ich alles für den Plastikmodellbau(Revell)*

etwas erfahrung habe ich hab damals ne flugzeug gebaut hat auch geklappt.
würde das auch gehen?
1 isses nen schiff wie die bismarck und hat 125 teile anstelle von 600?
H.M.S. King George V | Revell Shop
oder das?
http://www.revell-shop.de/Produktgruppe/Modellbau/Schiffe/Militaerschiffe/U-S-S-Nimitz-CVN-68.html
bzw das?
http://www.revell-shop.de/Produktgruppe/Modellbau/Schiffe/Zivilschiffe/Queen-Mary-2-oxid-3.html
hab ja bismarck schon gekauft werde es dann einfach erstmal auf seite legen

gluksi falls du dat gerade liest es geht an dich ist as ein guter verdünner für die farben?
http://www.amazon.de/Revell-39612-C...88261768&sr=8-1&keywords=verdünnung+modellbau


----------



## Whoosaa (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was benötige ich alles für den Plastikmodellbau(Revell)*



PcGamer512 schrieb:


> etwas erfahrung habe ich hab damals ne flugzeug gebaut hat auch geklappt.
> würde das auch gehen?
> 1 isses nen schiff wie die bismarck und hat 125 teile anstelle von 600?
> H.M.S. King George V | Revell Shop
> ...



Hmm.. was mich persönlich an den Modellen stören würde ist der geringe Detailreichtum. Solche real riesigen Modelle mit wenigen Teilen nachzubauen ist natürlich sehr vereinfacht, und da wird das Endprodukt zwangsweise eher einfach aussehen. Da ist prinzipiell die Version mit 600+ Teilen besser geeignet.
Darum würde ich eher ein Flugzeug vorschlagen - ob F-117, Tomcat, F-16, oder was auch immer - Flugzeuge sind ja auch real wesentlich kleiner, und haben weniger Details, die es nachzustellen gilt, bzw. diese fallen am Modell größer aus. Auto geht natürlich auch, bloß da wird es oft mit Innenraum & Motorraum hakelig.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was benötige ich alles für den Plastikmodellbau(Revell)*

600 Teile ist ja harmlos, eines meiner letzten Modelle besaß über 1000 Teile. War ein Ford Modell A 1:8.
Eine Holz Maserung würde man mit einem harten Pinsel und fast ausgestrichener Farbe hinbekommen ( dunkles Braun ), wobei es bei dem Maßstab schwierig ist. Für das wichtigste Detail an dem Kutter ist Eigenregie angesagt da man diese Zeichen ja nicht nutzen darf.

Das wäre High End Modellbau, hier mal Details


----------



## PcGamer512 (29. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was benötige ich alles für den Plastikmodellbau(Revell)*

Ich werde mal gucken was ich jetzt mache vielleicht fange ich mit der Bismarck einfach an da ich ja schon selber Flugzeuge und Helis sowie ein Auto gebaut habe da ich selber ein wenig Modellsport betreibe.


----------



## Deeron (29. Dezember 2013)

Sehr gute Pinsel:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PcGamer512 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was benötige ich alles für den Plastikmodellbau(Revell)*

kann mir nochmal ganz schnell jemand helfen?
was bedeutet das hier?
Farben: 5 9 15 36 37 39 40 48 57 76 78 83 85 88 91 92 99
sind das jeweis einzelnd eine farbe wie die 5 und die 9?


----------



## Deeron (30. Dezember 2013)

Genau das bedeutet das.
Die original Revellfarben haben zahlen auf dem Deckel, durch die man sie identifizieren kann


----------



## PcGamer512 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was benötige ich alles für den Plastikmodellbau(Revell)*

ja aber welche wären das dann?
das sind dann ja 10 stück in etwa kann doch nicht sein oder?
edit sin sogar 17 stück!
aber wenn man hier guckt findet man nur sowas:Aqua leuchtorange, matt 36125 also 5 zahlen un bei mir sins nur 1oder 2fache.
http://www.revell-shop.de/Produktgruppe/Farben-Zubehoer/Farben/Aqua-leuchtorange-matt.html

Edit: ist für bismarck 1:350


----------



## Deeron (30. Dezember 2013)

Hm.... Die fünfstelligen nummern habe ich noch nirgends gesehen ö..Ö vlt gibt es seit einiger zeit neue Farben mit neuen Nummern? Dann wäre eine Übersetzungstabelle gut...


----------



## XT1024 (30. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was benötige ich alles für den Plastikmodellbau(Revell)*

Wenn ich mich nicht irre:

36*** für Wasserfarben, 32*** für die Emil -Farben
bei 1/2-stelligen Farben ist es 361**/321**
daraus wird dann halt 36105, 36199 oder 32374

Direktlink mit der Zahl
revell .de/index.php?id=210&&cmd=show&ARARTN=36109
---
Verträgt sich Wasserfarbe mit decals? 



PcGamer512 schrieb:


> das sind dann ja 10 stück in etwa kann doch nicht sein oder?
> edit sin sogar 17 stück!


 Wenn es dabei steht ist es auch so. Da ist im Zweifelsfall für jeden noch so kleinen Punkt eine Farbe dabei.
Ob man die alle haben muss oder will... 
Die #40 kann man (je nach Fläche) bestimmt aus der #39 und #9 mischen.

Oder ist gar ein richtiges Grün für ein 1mm Positionslicht dabei? 


EDIT:
oder so: Revell - Build your Dream: Farbtafeln


----------



## Deeron (30. Dezember 2013)

Ok ich verstehe jetzt.

Die letzten beiden Ziffern der fünfstelligen Zahlen sind die Zahlen auf den Farbtöpfen. Deshalb sind diese auf den Farbtafeln fett geschrieben .


----------



## PcGamer512 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was benötige ich alles für den Plastikmodellbau(Revell)*

so habe gestern die sachen in einem modellbaushop gekauft und dazu die USS Missouri mit 75 teilen die gerade eben fertig geworden ist.
So schwer ist es eig garnicht stelle nachher ein paar fotos rein wenn farbe getrocknet ist.
Gleich kommt Bismarck mit 600teilen 
Aufbau muss ich sagen war recht einfach wenn man das ganze Zeugs erstmal versteht und merkt was die Buchstaben bedeuten


----------



## Deeron (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was benötige ich alles für den Plastikmodellbau(Revell)*

Bei Schiffen sehr zu empfehlen sind Rost- Öl- und Oxidationseffekte

New Citadel paints - Nihilakh Oxide. - YouTube

und

New Citadel paints - Ryza Rust. - YouTube

und

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nN1tu4pSSig

Einfach mal anschauen. Die Farben heißen übrigens echt so ^^.


----------



## PcGamer512 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was benötige ich alles für den Plastikmodellbau(Revell)*

okay danke 
werd ich mal gucken


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was benötige ich alles für den Plastikmodellbau(Revell)*

An einem Tag fertig? Ohh ohh, was das wohl geworden ist? Farbe auf Wasserbasis löst sich nicht so schnell wenn erst mal getrocknet ist, außerdem wird das Modell dabei nicht in Wasser gebadet und das Decal wird ja auch nicht x mal verschoben. Also keine Panik.
 Ich hatte früher sogar eine Farbe die sich Eisen nannte und nach dem trocknen Lila wurde aber durch polieren einen Eiseneffekt erzeugte.
 Bei der Bismarck könnte man Witterungseffekte machen da das Modell schon etwas größer ist, aber da sollte man etwas übern mit verdünnter farbe


----------



## Deeron (31. Dezember 2013)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> An einem Tag fertig? Ohh ohh, was das wohl geworden ist? Farbe auf Wasserbasis löst sich nicht so schnell wenn erst mal getrocknet ist, außerdem wird das Modell dabei nicht in Wasser gebadet und das Decal wird ja auch nicht x mal verschoben. Also keine Panik. Ich hatte früher sogar eine Farbe die sich Eisen nannte und nach dem trocknen Lila wurde aber durch polieren einen Eiseneffekt erzeugte. Bei der Bismarck könnte man Witterungseffekte machen da das Modell schon etwas größer ist, aber da sollte man etwas übern mit verdünnter farbe



Daher habe ich die Tutorials für die Spezialfarben verwendet ^^ Die kann man echt Out-Of-the-Topf verwenden.
Sitze grad an nem panzer...


----------



## PcGamer512 (31. Dezember 2013)

ich war gestern von 16uhr bis 20 uhr dran und gerade eben nnochmal 2 std für die farbe und paar kleinigkeiten.

schade bismarck kam nicht mit post  
dann heißt es warten


----------



## Deeron (31. Dezember 2013)

Auch sehr geil sind so genannte Washes... Das sind dünnflüssige transparente Farben auf Ölbasis. Auf Grund der Viskosität ziehen die sich in Spalten und Ritzen und verstärken die Schatten.  Gibts auch Tutorials für ^^.
Ps: Nutz die Bearbeiten-Funktion


----------



## PcGamer512 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was benötige ich alles für den Plastikmodellbau(Revell)*

Jup werd ich mir mal angucken aber muss sagen das schiff sieht für das erste mal sehr geil aus klar die linien sidn nicht immer ganz gerade aber das passt wenn man es mit dem Pinsel macht.
Die größte schwierigkeit war es das deck auf den rumpf zu kleben der ist in der mitte wegen der wölbung die ganze zeit wieder abgegangen da musste ich es dann 5min festdrücken damit es hält


----------



## Deeron (31. Dezember 2013)

PcGamer512 schrieb:


> Jup werd ich mir mal angucken aber muss sagen das schiff sieht für das erste mal sehr geil aus klar die linien sidn nicht immer ganz gerade aber das passt wenn man es mit dem Pinsel macht. Die größte schwierigkeit war es das deck auf den rumpf zu kleben der ist in der mitte wegen der wölbung die ganze zeit wieder abgegangen da musste ich es dann 5min festdrücken damit es hält



Für Gerade Linien empfehle ich ein Abkleben der Linie mit Isolierband nach dem Trocknen der unteren Farbschicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was benötige ich alles für den Plastikmodellbau(Revell)*

Das wäre mal ein schöner Bausatz ( Länge: 1060mm Breite: 415mm Höhe: 810mm ), aber man bräuchte da doch etwas Platz und eine Vitrine.

 Isolierband? Igitt das gibt aber schnell mal Klebereste. Wenn man dem Hobby frönt kann man schon ein paar Taler in ein gescheites Klebeband oder Maskierfolie investieren.


----------



## PcGamer512 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was benötige ich alles für den Plastikmodellbau(Revell)*

hab klebeband benutzt sieht soweit auch gut aus


----------



## Deeron (31. Dezember 2013)

Isolierband hinterlässt nur reste wenn es lange zeit kleben bleibt und dabei temperaturschwankungen mitmacht ö..Ö habe damit noch nie probleme gehabt beim Malen.


----------



## PcGamer512 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was benötige ich alles für den Plastikmodellbau(Revell)*

Son scheiß das die Bismarck nicht gekommen ist >:O
naja werde die Missouri noch etwas verschönern


----------



## Deeron (31. Dezember 2013)

PcGamer512 schrieb:


> Son scheiß das die Bismarck nicht gekommen ist >:O naja werde die Missouri noch etwas verschönern



Nimm die ganz ganz viel zeit dafür... Macht mehr spaß und du wirst dich über das ergebnis freuen.

Hier ein Scharfschütze von mir. Bauzeit 30 Minuten, Malzeit 6-7 Stunden... Höhe 3,5 cm ^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whoosaa (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was benötige ich alles für den Plastikmodellbau(Revell)*

Jetzt bin ich aber auch mal gespannt, wie die Missouri aussieht.  Hochauflösende Bilder her!


----------



## PcGamer512 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was benötige ich alles für den Plastikmodellbau(Revell)*

So hier ein paar Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht wundern bei der Seitenfarbe da ist noch ein Klebeband drunter da es noch trocknet

Sagt mir bitte wie ihr es findet (ist das 1 mal )


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was benötige ich alles für den Plastikmodellbau(Revell)*

Pfuscher, darum ging es so schnell. Ein wenig mehr Mühe beim Pinseln wäre dem Modell gut bekommen und eine ruhige Hand ( ist nicht böse gemeint ). Die Farbe vom Deck findet man auf den Aufbauten. Farbe nicht richtig verrührt ( teilweise leichter Glanz oder die Grundfarbe schimmert durch ) auch würde es Sinn machen es ganz zu bemalen und keine rohen Plastikteile zu verbauen da die glänzen. Hattest du mal bei der Bemalung auf ein Originalbild geschaut? Die Mighty Mo hat ja den Vorteil das der kleine Kutter noch Existiert. Hier mal ein interessantes Bild um die Bemalung zu verfeinern, und biege mal die Rohre der kleinen Geschütztürme gerade.
Wir haben ja alle mal angefangen, nur Mut


----------



## PcGamer512 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Was benötige ich alles für den Plastikmodellbau(Revell)*

Ja mit der Hand stimmt ein wenig 
aber vermalt ist alles richtig das sieht so aus wegen dem Blitzlicht 
und die Seite ist wie gesagt auf dem Foto noch abgeklebt gewesen


----------



## Whoosaa (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was benötige ich alles für den Plastikmodellbau(Revell)*

Hahaha, warum habe ich mir überhaupt die Mühe gemacht zu erklären..


----------



## Gluksi (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was benötige ich alles für den Plastikmodellbau(Revell)*



PcGamer512 schrieb:


> So hier ein paar Bilder:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 so sollte ein Rumpf aussehen ging auch nicht in 2 tagen sondern glaub ne Woche und bin noch lang nicht fertig.

und hier noch mahl ein relativ schönes Bild von meiner Saratoga


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die flieger machen an meisten Arbeit 
model uss Saratoga 1:542.


----------



## PcGamer512 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was benötige ich alles für den Plastikmodellbau(Revell)*

jo sieht sehr schön aus Gluksi allerdings muss ich erwähnen das ich keine Airbrush dings habe sondern nur pinsel.
dazu kommt das ich nach 5 jahren zum ersten mal wieder so etwas anmale.
nutzt du nur diese großen gläser oder diese kleinen töpfe gluksi?
bin momentan am bau der Bismarck dran die verdammt schwer ist wegen der vielen teile und die teils sehr kleinen teile.

Edit: der rumpf sieht mittlerweile deutlich besser aus ebenso das deck der Missouri Screens folgen!


----------



## Gluksi (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was benötige ich alles für den Plastikmodellbau(Revell)*

hi 
Die fläschle nehme ich um Farben zu mischen oder zum airbruschen mischen ( Verdünnung), zum pinseln von klein teilen nehme ich die Farbtöpfe ... mach immer bisschen Farbe auf den Deckel und dann ein par tropfen (mit der Pipette) Verdünnung drauf damit die Farben nicht so dick sind

 edit : zum pinseln viel Verdünnung nehmen und wen das Model fertig ist mit Haarlack überspitzen....wichtig !!!!!!!!!!! staubfrei und erst paar tage trocknen lassen .. wenn decals draufmachst nochmal mit Haarlack lasieren


----------



## PcGamer512 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was benötige ich alles für den Plastikmodellbau(Revell)*

Verdünnung da mit meinst du diese hier oder?
Revell 39612 - Color Mix, Verdünner, 100 ml, Flasche: Amazon.de: Spielzeug
damit hab ich bis jetzt immer die pinsel saubergemacht


----------



## Gluksi (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was benötige ich alles für den Plastikmodellbau(Revell)*

dafür gibet es en paint cleaner


----------



## SrgtSmokealot (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was benötige ich alles für den Plastikmodellbau(Revell)*

Und ne Pulle Nitro Verdünung, damit hab ich noch jeden Pinsel, den ich beim Modelbau benutzt hab, sauber bekommen


----------



## PcGamer512 (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was benötige ich alles für den Plastikmodellbau(Revell)*

So die aufwändigen Tarnmuster der Bismarck haben langsam begonnen habe gestern und heute damit verbracht die rötliche Farbe am Rumpf anzubringen und bin mit der 1 schicht fast fertig.
Die 2 grauen muster vorne oben und hinten oben sind schon drauf.
Demnächst folgen Bilder davon sowie Bilder von der Missouri die momentan neben meinem Monitor steht 
ICh muss sagen das das aber normal garnicht so schwer ist habs mir schlimmer vorgestellt.
Das Problem ist halt es ist soviel und soviel kleines wo ich net weiß wie man die 1 cm teile anmalen soll.


----------



## SrgtSmokealot (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was benötige ich alles für den Plastikmodellbau(Revell)*

Ruhige Hand, Pinzette, Manche Kleinteile am Giesast lassen zum lackieren und gute feine Rotmarderhaarpinsel 
Und ab un zu ne Pause um Augen und Hände zu beruhigen.

Gruß Micha


----------



## PcGamer512 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was benötige ich alles für den Plastikmodellbau(Revell)*

So hier die Fotos von dem Rumpf und dem Deck.
Arbeit für anmalen beider Sachen ca 10-12std



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Fast vergessen dat ist die Bismarck MAßstab 1:350 weitere teile habe ich bereits in Bau wie die Geschütze.


----------



## Valedo (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was benötige ich alles für den Plastikmodellbau(Revell)*

Hut ab, das ist echt gut gemacht. AirBrush oder Pinsel?


----------



## PcGamer512 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was benötige ich alles für den Plastikmodellbau(Revell)*

Das habe ich alles mit Pinsel erledigt darum auch die 12 std 
Stimmen die farben so in etwa auch alle?
Edit: wisster was mache die bilder jetzt noch lasse die beiden die jetzt da sind drinne.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was benötige ich alles für den Plastikmodellbau(Revell)*

Ich hatte mir extra ein paar Pinsel gekauft und die dann aufgekürzt und einem Großteil der Borsten beraubt. Sogar einen Zahnstocher hatte ich für die Bemalung zweckentfremdet.


----------



## PcGamer512 (5. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was benötige ich alles für den Plastikmodellbau(Revell)*

meine pinsel sind irgendwelche blauen aber den namen hab ich grad net parat.
wie findet ihr das schiff bis jetzt?
bitte um kommentare


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was benötige ich alles für den Plastikmodellbau(Revell)*

Ein paar Detailbilder und bitte mach das Licht an, bei der Seitenansicht ist es doch etwas arg Dunkel


----------



## PcGamer512 (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was benötige ich alles für den Plastikmodellbau(Revell)*

jo werdes es morgen machen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was benötige ich alles für den Plastikmodellbau(Revell)*

Kannst dir ja schon die U96 kaufen


----------



## PcGamer512 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was benötige ich alles für den Plastikmodellbau(Revell)*

jo bin aber noch die Zeitung am suchen 
dann wird das teil ebenfalls gebaut


----------



## Dr Bakterius (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was benötige ich alles für den Plastikmodellbau(Revell)*

Schon gesehen, nur leider muss man nach ein paar Teilen immer ein Abo abschließen da es im Handel nicht zu bekommen ist. Als reinen Bausatz hätte ich sofort zugegriffen auch wenn etwas Platz fehlt aber so dauert es mir zu lange


----------



## PcGamer512 (8. Januar 2014)

*AW: Was benötige ich alles für den Plastikmodellbau(Revell)*

So das schiff steht nun prächtig auf meinem Schreibtisch sieht echt klasse aus nur die Bauanleitung am ende für die Reling ist fürn arsch da steht teilweise das der Zaun B 295 gebraucht wird aber nur komisch das es kein B 295 gibt.
Werde es mal Rvell bescheidgeben da es sehr irritierend ist musste jetzt teile von Anehmen für B passte trotzdem alles.
Die ganze woche über werde ich mit Bemalung dransein und die kleinen Boote einbauen dann ist es endlich fertig nach bestimmt schon über 60std bauzeit.


----------



## Noob-boost (7. Februar 2014)

Jo, heute ein U-Boot gekauft. Ein Meter lamg :0


----------



## Gluksi (8. Februar 2014)

*AW: Was benötige ich alles für den Plastikmodellbau(Revell)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 der kleine bruder .. hat nur ca 40 cm


----------



## Gluksi (31. März 2014)

*AW: Was benötige ich alles für den Plastikmodellbau(Revell)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

update Saratoga (CV-60)

 wird langsam... hatte nicht mehr viel zeit... zu viel arbeit ..Denke mahl noch 1-2 Wochen(20-30std) arbeit


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PcGamer512 (6. April 2014)

*AW: Was benötige ich alles für den Plastikmodellbau(Revell)*

könnt hier gerne den thread weiternutzen verfolge gerne die fortschritte weiter.
Bald wird meine Bismarck hier ebenfalls reingestellt.


----------



## Gluksi (8. April 2014)

*AW: Was benötige ich alles für den Plastikmodellbau(Revell)*

juhu bin doch nicht alleinig


----------



## Gluksi (21. April 2014)

*AW: Was benötige ich alles für den Plastikmodellbau(Revell)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 sodele habe erst mahl fertig wird das ein oder andere noch machen aber erst mahl was kleines zwischen durch


----------



## Gluksi (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was benötige ich alles für den Plastikmodellbau(Revell)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ein kleines update 
 auch wenns ruhig geworden ist hier


----------



## Whoosaa (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: Was benötige ich alles für den Plastikmodellbau(Revell)*

Super. Ich habe noch eine Sunseeker zuhause in der Verpackung stehen.. muss mal schauen, ob ich die vielleicht in nächster Zeit anfangen kann.


----------

